# Help needed with route to Portugal with safe stops



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

A very wet good morning to you all, next Sunday we are taking our grandchildren to Disneyland Paris for a week, all planed and paid for.

However for our next trip which will being at the middle of September, we normally at this time of year end up in Italy in the Venice area, however this year although I’ve already purchased a vignette for the Swiss motorways.

Anyway we have now decided that as we have never been to Portugal we should give it a try, this is where we need a little help with a route toll free if possible and safe stops or Aires, we would like to find some Aires near the beach if there are any.

The route starting is from San Sebastian or Irun.

On the way back we would like to travel up the Spanish cost, so we would also like to know of any Aires and safe stops near beaches for Gibraltar to Benidorm.

If anyone could give a little guidance with any part or even all of the above I would be very grateful


Regards
Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This was just posted in another thread Hydro.

Looks like a very useful resource - may give you some help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1275430.html#1275430

Dave


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the infomation Zebedee i'm sure it will come in useful.

Many thanks

Ray


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hiya, We go to Potugal every other year, we go Portsmouth/Santander on the 24 hr crossing and overnight once in Spain and down to the Algarve the next day. We use the main motorway all the way, fantastic roads, not much traffic and the toll is not expensive. When you get to the Algarve I would Highley recommend Camping Touriscampo, just outside Lagos, we stay there for a month at a time, great site and facilities and a good well priced restaurant. Lagos is a great base point for seeing the Algarve and you can even get a train or bus to Lisbon from there. Have a great trip.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the "_Thanks_" Ray! :wink:

This may also be useful if you decide to use some motorways to make better time. Assuming you would not be keen to stop on a motorway Aire, this website lists loads of stops very near to an exit.

Could be very useful for your planning, and it covers almost the whole of Europe if you click on the appropriate flags.

http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/snelweg.htm

Dave


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

There is a great campsite in tordesillas, each pitch comes with its own toilet/shower, I will see if I can find the name for you, It was easy to get to and not far off the motorway and no more expensive than any other site.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello,
Nothing to do with Portugal but you could sell your vignette on ebay.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your recommendations.

Thanks for the link Dave


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Portugal*

Hello,

I would recommend that you get the vicariousbooks book of aires for Spain/Portugal. It is one of the best books going for this sort of thing.

We have overwintered in Portugal twice. On the Algarve there are several places to stay, from aires to campsites. These are the ones we have stopped at. Castro Marim, Moncarapacho, Olhao, Quarteira,
Monchique, Portimao, Boca de Ria, Barragem do Pego do Altar, Mertola, Alcoutim. I,m sure I,ve missed some out but anyway theres a few. These are a mixture of aires/campsites.

Get the book, and while your at it get the one for Morocco and go!!

Neil

ps I have no connection with the company, I just think their books
are very good.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Neil

I've already got most of the books, apart from the Moroco one.

Thank you for the stops, i'm sure i'll be trying some if not all

Regards
Ray


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

And, don't forget, Vicarious Books give a discount to MHF members.

G


----------

